# PHP mit Eclipse?



## DataFox (15. Mai 2008)

PHPEdit ist zwar ganz nett, aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich dafür knapp 90 Euro ausgeben soll. Eclipse nehme ich bereits für Java...wer hat hier Erfahrungen mit Eclipse für PHP? Was muss man tun um PHP-Code mit Eclipse schreiben zu können?

Gruß
Laura


----------



## Flex (15. Mai 2008)

PDT ist das von Zend entwickelte Addon für Eclipse und der kleine Bruder des neuen "Zend Studio for Eclipse".

Übrigens gab es mal für phpEdit die Möglichkeit eine Privatlizenz zu erwerben. Z. B. als Schüler oder Student. Ich schrieb damals eine halbe Seite als Mail hin und bekam daraufhin eine 2.x Lizenz geschenkt.


----------



## RaketenPeter (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo

es gibt was das nennt sich PHPEclipse   Download installieren loslegen  !! kanns nur empfehlen ! bin ein kleiner eclipse fan !


----------



## Danielku15 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo.
Aptana Studio mit dem PHP Plugin find ich auch nicht schlecht. Ist entweder als eigenständige Eclipse Anwendung oder als Eclipse Plugin verfügbar. 
Die Code-Vervollständigung ist zwar noch ausbaufähig aber auf alle Fälle nicht übel. 
Link:
http://www.aptana.com/studio/


----------



## R00Ki3 (15. Mai 2008)

ich empfehle dir eclipse pdt...
Ist in punkto debugging am besten von den opensource versionen...
aptana ist zu empfehlen für ruby, html und javascript...
Also Eclipse + pdt + aptana (ohne php erweiterung)...

(So ungefähr sieht eclipse bei mir auch aus, es kommt halt noch xdebug und erweiterungen für die datenbank hinzu...)


----------



## Jacka (16. Mai 2008)

R00Ki3 hat gesagt.:


> .. Eclipse + pdt + aptana (ohne php erweiterung)...



Hi!

Kann mich hier nur anschließen! 
Wichtig! Aptana OHNE PHP-Erweiterung, denn die bietet zwar einen Debugger, aber keine Code-Verfolständigung/Parameterübersicht über deine Klassen im Projekt.

Für JS ist Aptana aber super hilfreich, vor allem wenn du Frameworks/Bibliotheken nutzt z.B. ExtJS oder jQuery.

Benutze diese Kombination jetzt schon einige Zeit und möchte sie nicht missen.

Hier mal die Downloadpage:
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/pdt/downloads/index.php


Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## DataFox (16. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Tipps! Ist PDT das beste von allen? (da direkt von Zend?)

Gruß
Laura


----------



## zerix (16. Mai 2008)

Naja, PDT ist nicht von Zend. 

Ich persönlich finde es aber das beste Plugin für eclipse. Habe auch mal PHPEclipse getestet, das fand ich aber nicht so gut. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Mai 2008)

Ich persoenlich finde PDT auch besser als PHPEclipse, wenngleich ich beide nicht nutze.  Hatte sie mir aber mal angeschaut.
Ich weiss nur nicht mehr warum ich PDT besser fand. Falls jemand fragt: "Es schmeckt weicher..."


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. Mai 2008)

Ich benutze seit einem halben Jahr nur noch Eclipse PDT in Verbindung mit xdebug.
Es hat mir meine Arbeit um einiges erleichtert.
Ich habe vorher auch duzende IDEs getestet aber keine kam auch nur im entferntesten an Eclipse heran 

Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört, ist die Folding Funktion der IDE welche manchmal ein wenig spinnt.


----------



## Michael Engel (16. Mai 2008)

Seit ich in meiner aktuellen Firma arbeite besitze ich Zend Studio.

Bin damit auch super zufrieden. Das einzige das mich stört ist das die Java-Runtime unter Windows so e ist und dazu neigt abzustürzen und so lahm zu sein. Aber das Betrifft Eclipse und jedes andere Javaprogramm genau so.

Gibt es eigentlich nicht ne andere JVM als die von Sun? :>
Die uralte von MS eingebette lief auch wesentlich besser...

Unter Mac / Linux läuft es alles eben schneller :>


----------

